# Best Building for 2 Bedroom Suite at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach



## lizzzzie (Nov 12, 2015)

Building recommendations?  I heard some buildings have WIFI and some do not... also I heard some of the two bedrooms also have tubs on the balconies.

What is the best building to request?  I am ok without wifi as long as there is inroom internet (but would prefer wifi).  A hot tub on the balcony would be great. 

We are going for my husbands 40th birthday the first week of November 2016 on an RCI trade.

Any other recommendations for rooms or location would be appreciated the resort looks HUGE!

Also- how is the kids club?  Our children will be with us?  Should we get a building close to the kids club?


----------



## herillc (Nov 22, 2015)

lizzzzie said:


> Building recommendations?  I heard some buildings have WIFI and some do not... also I heard some of the two bedrooms also have tubs on the balconies.
> 
> What is the best building to request?  I am ok without wifi as long as there is inroom internet (but would prefer wifi).  A hot tub on the balcony would be great.
> 
> ...



Two bedroom unit with a hot tub on balcony is called "Super Presidential". Unless you are upgraded, you probably would get a standard presidential unit. But regular (standard) presidential is very nice as well.
All the units at PBSB have good ocean view. Some people want to be closer to sky pool and some people want to stay near kids club or main pool.
I have heard many good things about kids club, but I didn't have chance to use it as my kids are not young children. Building 17 and 18 would be your choice if you want to be near kids club. If you don't purchase AI, wifi is not free. When I stayed there last time, I used paid wired internet so cannot comment on wifi.
You should have good weather in November. I will stay at PBSB soon, so will update info when I come back.


----------



## lizzzzie (Nov 22, 2015)

*Thanks for the help!*

Yes- please let me know how it goes.  We are planning on paying for the AI.  We can't wait.  I am not sure what is best the main pool or kids club?  Maybe being by the main pool??  Since we have AI that is where all the food is- right?  Have a good trip!


----------



## herillc (Nov 23, 2015)

lizzzzie said:


> Yes- please let me know how it goes.  We are planning on paying for the AI.  We can't wait.  I am not sure what is best the main pool or kids club?  Maybe being by the main pool??  Since we have AI that is where all the food is- right?  Have a good trip!



La Nao is close from main pool, but La Frida and The Bistro is in lobby building (where you check-in and check-out). There is a new sushi restaurant in building 43. So restaurants are not in one place.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 8, 2015)

*Sunset Beach Building numbers*

I like #'s 14,15,16 as they are close to the main pool and also easy walking to the lobby.


----------



## akp (Dec 20, 2015)

OP, How will you make the request for room location?

I am booking a 2 bedroom for a friend of mine, and wondered the best way to request location for her.  Mine will also be through RCI trade

Thanks!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Dec 20, 2015)

The only way we have EVER gotten a great room at Sunset Beach as *exchangers* is with a bribe to the check-in agent.  We are not fans of the rooms up by the sky pool, even though they all have the big jacuzzi spas on the patio.  They are large, but REALLY a long distance away from everything except the sky pool.

We asked to be moved, repeatedly, with no success until we remembered we were in Mexico and slipped the man at the front desk 2 folded $20 bills.  Then, miraculously, one of the original building rooms became available (between the main building/check-in and the lower pool) and they made the switch.  The new room was a smaller 1-bedroom, but awesome. The ocean view was amazing, compared to the units by the sky pool.  We could leave the doors open and fall asleep to the sounds of the waves crashing on the beach. It even had a jacuzzi on the balcony. From that point on, it was the BEST exchange ever!

I will never again forget the prevalence and importance of bribes in Mexico. It is just the way business is done.  You ask for assistance. You show the money. But you do not hand over the money until what you want has been secured.  I am not a fan, but that seems to be the way things are done. I didn't realize this previously, but someone posted it on TUG several years ago, and so far, I have found that what they said was true.  Discreet, cold hard cash -- gets you the better unit.  I guess the wages they pay the front desk employees must really suck.

--- Rene


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2015)

*TIPS. not bribes  - on Wall Street they call it a bonus*

back in 2006/7 when  I had not found TUG and bought Our Mayan TS. from the developer -our salesperson  said he had been a resort front desk - concierge in a prior  life period  . He told us sometimes  his tips were so good he forgot or did not pick up his regular paycheck for weeks at a time .

Tips not bribes - it sounds better & for the tipper the result is the same when on vacation - especially in Mexico

when it is a politician - the word bribe will work fine .

<Rene - I am saying this in fun so don't take it the wrong way>


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2015)

*Not just true in MX of course*



Rene McDaniel said:


> The only way we have EVER gotten a great room at Sunset Beach as *exchangers* is with a bribe to the check-in agent.  We are not fans of the rooms up by the sky pool, even though they all have the big jacuzzi spas on the patio.  They are large, but REALLY a long distance away from everything except the sky pool.
> 
> We asked to be moved, repeatedly, with no success until we remembered we were in Mexico and slipped the man at the front desk 2 folded $20 bills.  Then, miraculously, one of the original building rooms became available (between the main building/check-in and the lower pool) and they made the switch.  The new room was a smaller 1-bedroom, but awesome. The ocean view was amazing, compared to the units by the sky pool.  We could leave the doors open and fall asleep to the sounds of the waves crashing on the beach. It even had a jacuzzi on the balcony. From that point on, it was the BEST exchange ever!
> 
> ...



Check out the last point of this 'hotel insider' which was from a link in the first post over on the TUG Lounge here.


----------



## herillc (Mar 26, 2016)

*Review As an exchanger*

This is my second time staying at PBSB. Last time was a rental from an owner and this time is rci exchange. Comparing both experiences, i was treated much better as an exchanger. No hassle at check-in this time (last time, it took 2 hours to get a room key at check in and they didn't have a 2 bedroom available which i rented, so i had to move my room TWICE in a week and stayed in a 1 bedroom instead with no compensation at all), and again, they were short of 2 bedroom this year, and offered a one bedroom instead but also offered free all-inclusive for all my family members as a compensation. This one bedroom can sleep up to 6 people, so i accepted their offer.

RCI exchangers have a separate check-in area which is next to lobby bar. Manuel was easy to deal with and check in was a breeze.

As usual, when i was coming out of the check in room, a sales staff came to me and asked what i wanted to do while in Cabo. I told her that i plan several deep sea fishing and dine in downtown. She offered $300 discount for private charter deep sea fishing for 5 people (i pay $200 for 8 hour fishing) and $400 resort credit which can be used for anything in the resort - spa, restaurants, shoping, etc... I didn't say yes, as i already got free all-inclusive for my family, but if i didn't, maybe i accepted that offer and used for dining and spa.

Fishing is slow, compared to past years. And there are more mosquitoes this year, thank God i brought insect repeller.

Also bring paper towel rolls. There is NONE in kitchen. Limited power outlets throughout the unit, the only outlets i could use were in the kitchen.

Resort is maintained well, expanded a lot (comparing 2-3 years ago), has more dining options, wait 30+ min. to get the food after ordering, some menu items run out quickly, Zao Shen (Asian restaurant which requires reservation) booked up quickly and rooms are getting old, looked tired, but still clean, thanks to great housekeeping ladies.


----------



## herillc (Mar 26, 2016)

*Room request*

One more thing, i received an email from a rci/PBSB member service about 10 days prior my check in date and i could submit the room/building preferences by replying to that email. When i checked in, they had that info and honored my requests.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 27, 2016)

I liked upstairs in building 17. It is a flatish walk to the lobby, store and restaurants. There are two pools and a hot tub right below. There is a pool bar at this pool.

I also like buildings 3 and 4 near the beach. Hard to get.

http://www.evergreen-co.com/steven/images/SunsetBeach.png

Bill


----------

